# Bionic to Developer Free!



## Mavrick987 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello everyone! I know I am new on this forum but I am offering up a free Droid Bionic to a developer who will make a difference in the community - I know there are alot of opportunities out there and I want to help! I do not have all the skills nor coding abilities to solve problems but I want to do my part! This is not a cheap ploy or fake post...my twitter is @BreyJ or email me at: [email protected] I appreciate everything the devs do and have the support to make it happen! I usually post on forums like Droid Life as "Mavrick987" Thanks.

Whoever sends me their idea on how they can make a difference in the Android Community will win the Bionic! Thanks 

-Jeff


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

you should talk to droid theory or kejar they could help you with that


----------



## Mavrick987 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have twittered kejar and p3droid but no answer I am sure they have too many tweets to sort through - I have never spoken to droid theory but I am here to help!


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

There is a dev named syoran I think spelling is off. But he's is in need of a bionic. Real good dev

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Kejar may see this. He may be able to help you out.

Btw, its an honorable thing that you are doing.

Sent from my Droid Bionic via Tapatalk.


----------



## Mavrick987 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you! I know I have low posts and new to this forum but I am so serious! I respect development and the hard work people put in - I am not looking for credit or recognition - I just want to help...so if I can I will!


----------



## Eulises (Aug 22, 2011)

You my friend, are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Mavrick987 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Eulises! I appreciate it!


----------



## Mavrick987 (Sep 28, 2011)

TopazAaron - Have him get in touch with me - He can PM or email and we can go from there! I just want a dedicated dev thats all I ask!


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

also maybe have a mod help you so there's no hickup and that is a great thing your providing
what about birdman


----------



## Tanium (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you for the kindness.

I just seen this other post and just thought you guys may talk.
same kind of topic anyway.
Goodluck to all.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281386


----------



## Mavrick987 (Sep 28, 2011)

Jacko - agreed but I have been out of the scene for a while now - last thing I did was leak information from my work about the Xoom which got me heat - but I do not have the connections to get to the right person...so if anyone can help I can be a great resource. http://www.droid-life.com/2011/03/0...m-headed-to-sams-club-possibly-priced-at-539/ Don't know if that helps with my credit here I am. Thanks.


----------



## TheMuffStuff (Aug 25, 2011)

NitroGlycerin33, lot of bionic people begging for him. Did awesome work with the fascinate/charge, and then the x2, alot of x2 people jumping ship to bionic, hes looking for one as well.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Maverick

You sir are a bamf and all of us with db's apprechiate your kindness and giving nature...we got an animal of a phone here we just need to unlock its potential.... so from 1 bionic owner to another. Thank you.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I would do some research on the Dev you choose to give the phone to.

In the past I have seen devs that have received phones from the community (through cash donations), and then in turn they never really did much with the phone, so in turn they pretty much ended up with a free phone.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

What's your favorite rom?

Ask that developer if given a bionic if they would support that device?

Fyi... for a free phone almost all devs would


----------



## Mavrick987 (Sep 28, 2011)

Agreed. Thats what I will do - I just wanted to make sure that the Dev didn't already have a Bionic before giving it away. Thanks.


----------



## branshaw09 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was always a fan of ChevyNO1 on my OG Droid and then Fab (ApexROM) and kejar31 on my X. I know kejar already has one though and by his tweeks sounds like Fab is waiting on the Prime.


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

TheMuffStuff said:


> NitroGlycerin33, lot of bionic people begging for him. Did awesome work with the fascinate/charge, and then the x2, alot of x2 people jumping ship to bionic, hes looking for one as well.


+ 1

Nitroglycerine33 does great work and wants to develop for the Bionic


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

He has done some amazing work with the Samsung Fascinate!

http://twitter.com/#!/_jt1134_


----------



## Mavrick987 (Sep 28, 2011)

I saw that - but it seems he is an i*hone guy according to his twitter.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Deodexed said:


> He has done some amazing work with the Samsung Fascinate!
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/_jt1134_


I second this, I'd donate to either r2doesinc or JT, they both are very talented


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I would love to have the bionic to work on. The Droid 2 Global has grown stale for me now. Anything left on it now is just porting stuff as well as fixing a couple final bugs.


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

Mavrick987 said:


> I saw that - but it seems he is an i*hone guy according to his twitter.


I believe that's a big joke, if you knew about him you would know why!

Check his name on XDA:

http://www.google.com/cse?q=jt1134&...ub-2900107662879704:fs7umqefhnf&ie=ISO-8859-1

And Rootzwiki: http://rootzwiki.com/search.php?searchid=403577


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

Th3ory has made the first rom and he nuked his spare bionic building this for us.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

The bionic might be harder to give away since its moto & LTE. its going to be practically impossible to get AOSP running on it. if anyone should get it, i suggest someone like toastchef or shinzul who literally wrote the wimax code from scratch.

That is, if your interested in AOSP, if you jsut just another oem based rom, then anyone can do one of those 

I will be completly honest though, I would love this device. Over the weekend at the BBQ i lost my charge in the back of a taxi. Ive since gone back to my 3g fascinate and its killing me. If I got it, Id use it till either the prime or the vigor was released, and sell it for money towards one of those more dev friendly device. In the meantime though, itd help development on omfgb because i would have one device as my personal device that i didnt have to mod, allowing me to spend the majority of my time on my dev devices rather than flashing back and forth and dealing with tha hassle of devving on your own personal phone.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mobile Sensei is the man when it comes to cooked ROMs, but JT is an animal too. Too many choices!


----------



## 24blackmamba (Aug 10, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> The bionic might be harder to give away since its moto & LTE. its going to be practically impossible to get AOSP running on it. if anyone should get it, i suggest someone like toastchef or shinzul who literally wrote the wimax code from scratch.
> 
> That is, if your interested in AOSP, if you jsut just another oem based rom, then anyone can do one of those
> 
> I will be completly honest though, I would love this device. Over the weekend at the BBQ i lost my charge in the back of a taxi. Ive since gone back to my 3g fascinate and its killing me. If I got it, Id use it till either the prime or the vigor was released, and sell it for money towards one of those more dev friendly device. In the meantime though, itd help development on omfgb because i would have one device as my personal device that i didnt have to mod, allowing me to spend the majority of my time on my dev devices rather than flashing back and forth and dealing with tha hassle of devving on your own personal phone.


r2doesinc was given a FREE droid charge because he was going to be making ROM's for it. as we all know he did not do shit for the droid charge.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I feel like my work stands for itself, I have ported several roms and fixed numerous features on the D2G.


----------



## AntwonJenkins (Oct 6, 2011)

People who do themes and ROMs are great but if you want someone who will possibly unlock it, then I recommend cvps. Dude made cyanogen on DX a possibility.

he has a twitter just google him if you don't know who i'm talking about already


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

24blackmamba said:


> r2doesinc was given a FREE droid charge because he was going to be making ROM's for it. as we all know he did not do shit for the droid charge.


i promised to try, i tried. i dont do oem based roms, theres never a promise of success. has ANYONE else had an aosp success on the charge? no. so please dont talk without knowing the full story.


----------



## 24blackmamba (Aug 10, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> i promised to try, i tried. i dont do oem based roms, theres never a promise of success. has ANYONE else had an aosp success on the charge? no. so please dont talk without knowing the full story.


*mod edit


----------



## faux123 (Jul 19, 2011)

I can get a kernel for it


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

24blackmamba said:


> why were you planning on selling the charge for money? when you had recieved it for FREE for to DEVELOP on it. Why not give it away to a developer instead of planning on selling it? your full of BS lol im sorry you make great ROM's but you planning on selling the charge to a dev. instead of giving it away for FREE to a dev. is just not right.


ill happily discuss this in private, but as rootz has said, the phone was given to me to do whatever i chose with. if i cant dev with it, why not use it to get a phone i can dev with. again, please dont talk smack until you know the entire story.

the developer phones are not given away like "hey, heres a cool phone, go do cool stuff on it." more like "hey, you do cool stuff, heres a cool phone for you to do whatever with"

me and birdman talked about this over the weekend at the bbq and their position on it is the same. it was MY device to do whatever i chose with. if i wanted to put it in the microwave just to see what happened, they wouldnt have said a thing against it.

@ OP, sorry this fool tried to hijack you thread,

@ blackmamba pm me if you still have anything to say.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Q. Didn't RootzWiki say the phones were theirs?

A. Yes


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

As much as I would love to have it I wouldnt have to time actually do any good with it. I suggest giving it to RevNumbers though. He's done alot for Motorola devices in his rather short time as a dev.


----------



## mcneilmoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I am a 13 year old developer and would love to have that bionic. I have a Rom for the dx called MOEmod . http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-roms/34607-rom-moemod-1-5-stable.html?highlight=moemod. http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-roms/35421-rom-moemod-2-0-a.html?highlight=moemod. And am currently working on a bionic Rom as well, but don't have one to test with. I am currently using a dinc. Having a phone that I can sec for and test myself with would be great!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> As much as I would love to have it I wouldnt have to time actually do any good with it. I suggest giving it to RevNumbers though. He's done alot for Motorola devices in his rather short time as a dev.


He's done a lot yeah, but don't you think a 4th would be too much? lol I wouldn't mind if rev or myself got it. Just that imo 4 devices is a lot.


----------



## droidfantasy (Oct 6, 2011)

I am new on this forum but was directed here by a tweet from @Rootzwiki.

Two devs come to mind. P3Droid who has done an awful lot for all Motorola devices on Verizon and already has some very useful toolboxes that I use on my Bionic. Plus he tweeted that he borked his (stuck without root) by testing different update packages.

If not him then maybe DroidJunk who is doing some amazing stuff for the Bioinc right now, if you haven't seen his mods check them out.

oops can also shoot @Nytroglecerine33 into that mix as well (he created the 1% mod for the Bionic and the D3.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

droidfantasy said:


> P3Droid who has done an awful lot for all Motorola devices on Verizon and already has some very useful toolboxes that I use on my Bionic. Plus he tweeted that he borked his (stuck without root) by testing different update packages.


P3droid gets my vote too.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

P3Droid or Liquid gets my vote.
Also wanna thank the OP for this! Way to help the community man!!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

P3 or Revnumbers. I'd love to see CM7 get on this phone a little quicker.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Awful lot of p3 votes.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

*No One, Yes No One has done more for the BIONIC then TH3ORY, Hacker and their Team, they have been "Consummate Professionals" from the start!!!! 1.1 -1.7 every Rom a Winner, Responsive to their followers needs, patient, gracious, dedicated, extremely hard working. I say they get it, and if they decline let them choose a "Worthy Developer". They have earned our Respect, let the choice be theirs "They have Earned it". Thank You for your time *


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> *No One, Yes No One has done more for the BIONIC then TH3ORY, Hacker and their Team, they have been "Consummate Professionals" from the start!!!! 1.1 -1.7 every Rom a Winner, Responsive to their followers needs, patient, gracious, dedicated, extremely hard working. I say they get it, and if they decline let them choose a "Worthy Developer". They have earned our Respect, let the choice be theirs "They have Earned it". Thank You for your time *


While I appreciate it, The device will benefit more to a Dev to get it, The Bionic needs some more DEV Love. I have 2 Bionics, and I will be donating one of them to another DEV joining Th3oryROM while I pick up a DROID Prime to Develop wiht.

p3droid does A LOT!! and Fabulous... Well, Apex was one bad MF. 

Again.. Thanks for the positive words. But this device will be WAY more beneficial to someone else.


----------



## mylasthope (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure p3 already has a bionic. No?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

